# triathlete zombies closed?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Their website says they're closed. Does anyone know more details? Both locations will be closed?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I had not bothered to check their website until you mentioned it, but I have noticed the Manhattan Beach store (Sepulveda Blvd) has been closed for at least 1 week.

Everything inside looked "normal", not like typical "gone bankrupt" closures where all the equipment and fixtures vanish overnight.


----------



## velogeek (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like they called it Quits. Big sale today advertised on Craig's List, http://losangeles.craigslist.org/wst/bik/2300807440.html


----------

